# MartialTalk November Give Away!



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 1, 2008)

During the month of November 2008, Martial Talk is giving away over $500 in prizes.[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

*Eligibility*:
Anyone registering for a new Supporting Membership or renewing an existing one during the month of November is eligible.


*Prizes*
[/FONT]

2 Gold Key Premium Memberships ($119.40 each value)
 2 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Martial                       Talk 100 Plan Web Site Hosting Packages ($150 each value)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 1 $25 Amazon.com gift certificate.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
Total value of all prizes and awards is $563.80, and are not exchangeable for cash nor are they transferable.[/FONT]

*Prize Selection*


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Prizes will be selected by a random drawing each week starting the beginning of December with 1 person awarded per week.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]All new and renewing supporting memberships from November 2008 are eligible.
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Only 1 prize per person. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Each winner may choose their prize from the available prize pool.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Once chosen, that particular prize is no longer available.
[/FONT]
Prizes [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]are not exchangeable for cash nor are they transferable.[/FONT]


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sweet Bob


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 1, 2008)

Great prizes!  I forsee 5 lucky and happy people...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 1, 2008)

That's awesome! Thanks Bob! :asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice to see a site doing such an philanthropic thing :tup:.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2008)

First Winner is:
hong kong fooey


----------



## hong kong fooey (Dec 5, 2008)

All I can say is WOW! I never win anything so this is pretty cool if I do say so myself! im so glad to be a part of this website I just wish I had more time to log in and talk to everybody. with that being said I will have to go with the GOLD KEY MEMBERSHIP.


                                      Thanks to all 

                                             HKF


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 6, 2008)

congrats on the win


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 6, 2008)

congrats HKF!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2008)

Second Winner is Exile!


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Second Winner is Exile!


 
Congrats Exile..You deserve it...


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> congrats on the win


 
Yes Congrats...........


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 14, 2008)

Boo ... hiss ... fix!!!! :lol:.

Many congratulations, my good friend.  Nice little bonus for Christmas there .


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments, guys! :asian:

Definitely it's a bright spot in a very, very, _very_ grey damp coldish day in central Ohio... I can't recall ever actually _winning_ anything before, come to think of it...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 23, 2008)

My apologies, I missed drawing a winner last week, so I've tacked another week on so we have 5 winners total.

This weeks winner is Frostbite.

Congrats!


----------



## Frostbite (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG it's like Christmas!  Err...wait, it is Christmas.

Thanks for all your hard work Bob and the other admins.  My supporting membership has already paid for itself considering all the great information, nice people, and interesting discussions on MT.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm pleased to announce our final two winners for th November give away.

atinsley and Drac
Congrats everyone, and thank you for you support of MartialTalk!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## atinsley (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you Bob!!

It is greatly appreciated, as is everything you do here.


----------

